# Trivia 10/25



## luckytrim (Oct 25, 2018)

trivia 10/25
DID YOU KNOW...
While pizza in some form has been baked since antiquity, the  first
"official" pizzeria opened in Naples around 1830.

1. What ancient civilization was the origin of the  superstition that cats
have nine lives?
  a. - Greek
  b. - Roman
  c. - Mesopotamian
  d. - Egyptian
2.  Spain is part of which peninsula?
3. Who Am I ?
I was an Aerospace Engineer who took up racing.  I was the  first female to
drive in the Indianapolis 500, which I did eleven times.  My  best finish was
a fifth place.
4. Benazir Bhutto was the Prime Minister of what Asian country  ?
5. It was in 1959 that Harvey Comics purchased the entire  Paramount/Famous
Studios cartoon line and repackaged them for television under  the name
'Harveytoons'. Do you remember the official mascot for the  Harvey cartoons?
  a. - a Blob
  b. - a Jack-in-the-Box
  c. - a Black Cat
  d. - a Dog on a Pogo Stick
6. What was Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's profession before writing  novels ?
  a. - Physician
  b. - Barrister (Lawyer)
  c. - Bookkeeper
  d. - Librarian
7. Name That Flick ;
'Be all that someone else can be.'
8. The War of 1812 between the United States and the United  Kingdom was 
ended by the Treaty of Ghent. Where is Ghent?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In some parts of South America, Guinea Pigs are believed to  possess
medicinal Powers... If you have an ache somewhere, just rub  the affected
area with a Guinea Pig !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Iberian Peninsula
3. I am Janet Guthrie
4. Pakistan
5. - b
6. - a
7.  'Being John Malkovich'
8. Belgium

TRUTH !!
Historically, guinea pigs have played a large role in the  medicine in South
America. Even in the Andes today (where Western medicine is  either
unavailable or distrusted), the guinea pig is believed to cure  a number of
illness, including arthritis and jaundice. Treatments include  rubbing the
guinea pig on the affected areas.


----------

